# 400 Bad Request



## ZeWarrior (Jan 20, 2010)

Keep getting this error if I log-in to GBAtemp through Firefox. I don't know why, if I clear the cache/cookies/active logins it loads, but as soon as I log-in again, same error. Its been like this for more than a week now, and just happened randomly so I've been using the IE Tab in Firefox to log-in, but IE sucks, and I want FF. 

Anyone know how I can fix this?


----------



## Davess (Jan 20, 2010)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> Keep getting this error if I log-in to GBAtemp through Firefox. I don't know why, if I clear the cache/cookies/active logins it loads, but as soon as I log-in again, same error. Its been like this for more than a week now, and just happened randomly so I've been using the IE Tab in Firefox to log-in, but IE sucks, and I want FF.
> 
> Anyone know how I can fix this?


Try re-installing Firefox, or try a new web browser, Google chrome anyone?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 20, 2010)

Happened to me some times too, but after I installed Windows again (had to lol) it worked again.

And maybe you really should try to install FF again.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 20, 2010)

If I re-install FF, will I lose all my add-ons?


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 20, 2010)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> If I re-install FF, will I lost all my add-ons?


Normally not


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 20, 2010)

Do have a lot of add-ons? They usually don't take too long to download - worst case scenario : Download them again!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 20, 2010)

I do have quite a lot lol, and the problem isn't the time it would take to re-download, but remembering all of them.. too many.


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 20, 2010)

Ah...but I don't think they DO get deleted. I was just telling you the WORST case scenario.


----------



## Costello (Jan 20, 2010)

You should use MozBackup to backup your Firefox profile. It backups and restores it 100% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  it looks 1:1 after and before.

About the problem itself, I guess there must be some kind of problem in the way your browser sends the HTTP request to the server.
Perhaps you're using an extension that messes things up, or an invalid cookie, ...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 20, 2010)

I reinstalled (firefox), still the same error



			
				Costello said:
			
		

> You should use MozBackup to backup your Firefox profile. It backups and restores it 100%
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.. didn't know about MozBackup. I'll use it then I'll fully re-install Windows/Firefox.. been needing to anyway.


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 20, 2010)

Maybe its just overuse of visiting the same site too often!


----------



## prowler (Jan 20, 2010)

Davess said:
			
		

> ZeWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once you go to Firefox, you can't go back


----------

